# Know this Gold R32 ?



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Anyone know this car ? Would love to see more Pics and info


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Errr no but i want them rims!!


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Aussie Godzilla said:


> Errr no but i want them rims!!


LOL. They do look hot!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

That car would give a dog a bone!!!!
Awesome!!!!

Bob


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

that is REALLY nice. more info please..


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

What wheels are they?


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Has to be a Top Secret car judging by the paint job.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

id guess, its a TS customer car, not one of TS actual cars, as they are a slightly different colour

it has a few TS bits on that R32 you can see, so wouldnt be suprised

wheels - CE28s


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Love that Rear Wing...


Front


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

ok maybe its not a TS car looks bloody hot tho


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

the first r32 i actually like


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

ATTKD car maybe?

Bob


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Very HOT Are there used Rear Wings like that floating around? - havent seen one in a while..


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

ATTKD's Web Site


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

its looks awesome!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Only a short bullet train ride from Tokyo. Might be worth visiting on the next GTROC Japan trip


----------



## MrMello5 (Apr 18, 2011)

that sure is one sexy but still very tough car..


----------

